

The Context.IO App Challenge - mbernstein
http://avc.com/2015/06/the-context-io-app-challenge/

======
cstrasen
Using the context.io API for a while now. I like how it can help address a
fear of "lock in" and not owning your email-data like you might have with
something like [https://postmarkapp.com/](https://postmarkapp.com/)

Also hosting your own email boxes has come out of fashion in recent years but
with a good "middle-ware" maybe it gets interesting again.

Good idea with the hackathon folks!

C

